

Apple's Research Kit - osmode
https://www.apple.com/researchkit/

======
wcbeard10
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172248)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375565)

